# insulation queries



## WGT (11 Jan 2009)

Was in homebase today and go the following quotes
1. 18.74 euro per roll of therma wrap loft insulation (600mm X 7.5m) (they swore by it)
http://www.thermawrap.co.uk/loft_wrap.html
2. 8.49 euro per roll of space blanket diy installation (150mm X 5.3m)
http://www.homebase.co.uk/webapp/wc...|category_root|Building+and+Hardware|10308035

Questions
1. Are these prices competitive?
2. I went up to the attic (3 bed semi) and measured the surface area of current insulation (to be honest thought it looked OK, how can you tell).
I measured on the basis (no. of joists X length of joists) and calculated that we need 12 rolls. However homebase recommend 41 rolls for 3 bed semi. Am I missing something here? Do I also need to insulate under the carpet/floor of converted attic?
3. Has any of you used either of the above products and to you recommend them?

Thanks so much.


----------



## Lex Foutish (11 Jan 2009)

Hi WGT. I'm not sure exactly what type of insulating you're doing in your attic. If you're doing the ceiling ThermaWrap is an excellent option but you'd need to put it on properly with special tape etc. My friend had it installed properly in her holiday home attic by the builder who converted it and she said its insulating properties are incredible! I'd advise you get someone in the know to do it if you're not great in the DIY department. The price you were quoted does seem very competitive to me.
Where do you live? B&Q in Mahon Point in Cork are doing The Space Blanket (200mm x 4.0m) for €9.15 so the price you were quoted for that is quite good also. It'd normally be dearer in both outlets. I would strongly recommend to you, however, that you pay a few bob more and go for the thickest insulation possible. It'll be worth it in the long run and the cost difference won't be great. And don't make the mistake that I made of compressing the insulation and thinking that you'll increase the insulating properties of it. It has the opposite effect, I've been told.
You would only insulate under you converted attic floor in order to insulate the room underneath it and it would be advisable to do so if it's a possibility. You may have to take up the floor first, however, and that could be messy.
Hope all that is of benefit to you.


----------



## mcaul (11 Jan 2009)

http://www.homebase.co.uk/webapp/wc...|category_root|Building+and+Hardware|10308035

you'll need about 7 rolls for standard semi 3 bed. (assuming its about 1200 sq ft.

Price is good - B&Q work out at €26.50 in their 2 for 1 deal (normally €53) Homebase are about €19 / roll.


----------



## WGT (11 Jan 2009)

thanks for the reply guys.
Homebase told me to you use a staple gun to put up the therma wrap.
They said to stap it to the joists. What was the special type of tape that you were suggesting (this is a question in response to Lex Foutish)


----------



## Lex Foutish (11 Jan 2009)

WGT said:


> thanks for the reply guys.
> Homebase told me to you use a staple gun to put up the therma wrap.
> They said to stap it to the joists. What was the special type of tape that you were suggesting (this is a question in response to Lex Foutish)


Not exactly sure WGT but I reckon it's used to seal the joins of the strips of ThermaWrap to ensure that no warm air escapes there. If you enquire in the store or do some *googling*, you should be able to find out.


----------



## WGT (11 Jan 2009)

I know this is a simple question, but I don't ask ......
what is a batten (as distinct from a rafter, which I know)
see this picture
http://thermawrap.co.uk/loftinstallation.php

Is the batten what's running underneath the wrafters?


----------



## Lex Foutish (11 Jan 2009)

The easiest way to explain what a batten is would be to imagine you had a wall and wanted to put plasterboard onto it. You wouldn't put it straight onto the wall. You would nail or screw strips of timber eg, 2 x 1, at regular intervals on the wall and you would then nail or screw the plaster board to the pieces of 2 x 1. These pieces of 2 x 1 timber are battens.
In Diagram 1, the outer (top) battens are the ones in horizontal lines on the outside of the roof on which the roof tiles are hung. The interior (bottom) ones seem to be inside the ThermaWrap, attached to the rafters and probably for putting on plasterboard, etc.
I hope all that makes sense to you.


----------

